# new info on next gtr



## r35forums.com (Jul 22, 2004)

Since im extremely busy with school, I havent had time for much. I suggest all of you read this VERY GOOD ARTICLE by Rezz, a great contributor to the skyline and gtr community. He is very up-to-date, more so than many people who work at nissan in direct correlation with R/D and design. 
http://www.skylinesaustralia.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55609

Also, my old site is down, so my new one is replacing it: r35forum.com
the forum will be installed very soon, expect for it to be on wednesday. Many contributors including myself will keep you all up to date through the forums. enjoy.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

thnx for the info

1. VQ32DETT eh??  max [email protected] max [email protected] yummy  i guess sequential gearboxes are the cool thing to get nowdays.. specs overall looks awesome 

2. design.. i dont know what the fuk nissan is thinking about  front looks like a cross between the audi tt and the v35.. i dont know what's up w/ that vent in the hood and bmw M grilles on the fenders???? -___- the rear is simply hideous and what's up w/ the 20" bling bling wheels?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

They need to combine the r33, r34, 300zx (fairlady), and the 350z to make the ultimate nissan in my opionion. For example all those head lights that look like they got blown black like on toyotas need to go BAD!

Those rpm ranges are WAY to high also if that thing wants to compete off the line with american cars and other world wide cars it need that torque number to be high and and low rpms. Also it needs suspsension to take it. It need the R34 all wheel drive system at least if they are not going to improve it. Also I think they need to take the idea to try not only to make a a drag/handling car but set it up like the minis (a have the wheels make a square shape) so that we can go ice race it and do rally racing too. Plus it needs either a blower/ supercharger on it or twin turbos at least. And not more v6s it needs to be at least a L6 if if not a V8. Then they will have it all it will be ultimate car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

It is twin turbo and awd. The RPM ranges are fine for what it is made for: track. I would personally rather be at 6krpm than 4. Can somebody post the pics in here? I can't seem to load them.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Holy hell. That's a cool lookin car


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is CRAZY.... but its so UGLY!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Holy hell. That's a cool lookin car


lmao ur funny

pix








audi tt+v35=new gtr front. notice z33 side vent on front bumper and bmw m grille on the front fenders.








*no comment*








3058lbs, vq32dett, [email protected] rpm, 383lbs/[email protected] rpm, 7speed sequential gearbox (cool thing to get now i gues. new m5 has it too), 20inch wheels..8.5 in the front, 9.5 in the rear.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's all just a guess.

We should just wait and see when it's unveiled at an auto show.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

jeong said:


> lmao ur funny
> 
> pix
> 
> ...


 fuck that...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

is it me or do the tailights look like they are falling off...


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

The whole thing just looks like ass. When I saw that pic I was sitting alone at my computer but I gasped like Hank Hill in horror. So sad...


----------

